# Tourist visas and Covid-19



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anyone tried to cross the border via Columbia this past week? Are they allowing tourist visas? Or is it still essential travel? And what's considered essential travel ? My wife has an ill family member. Thanks


----------

